# Stories/Books for Young Kids



## ClayPot (Jan 21, 2013)

I would like to start reading short books/stories to my kids that do not have pictures (or limited pictures). In a media saturated, consumer culture, I'd like to help my kids learn to be creative (in the literal sense of the word), processing and imagining things in their mind instead of merely processing what they are shown. They are all still very young (the oldest will be five in a couple of weeks), but I was wondering if there are any stories/story sets/books that you would recommend for this purpose?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently recommended _Lord of the Rings_ to a father with a 6-yr-old, but upon reflection I think that may be too much for that age. I'd also be interested in others' suggestions.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 21, 2013)

Wizard of OZ, The Hobbit perhaps, Narnia, Peter Pan, Hans Christian Andersen, The Wind in the Willows, Pippi Longstocking, Anne of Green Gables, Treasure Island, Charlott's Web, Stuart Little, Swiss Family Robinson.


----------



## Curt (Jan 21, 2013)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I think that may be too much for that age



The father?


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 21, 2013)

Depends on the age. The little house series is good. We just finished Where the Red Fern Grows and are in the middle of My Side of the Mountain.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2013)

Books by Thornton Burgess, 50 famous stories retold by James Baldwin and several other books from Yesterday's Classics.

You can always read a book with pictures and just not let the children see them. I often have my kids draw a picture of the story with details that the remember from the reading. They are usually spread out all over the living room, not over my shoulder looking at the pictures.


----------



## Zach (Jan 21, 2013)

I would recommend Narnia and Treasure Island. Great adventure stories that kids would love!


----------



## LeeD (Jan 21, 2013)

The Crown and Covenant series by Douglas Bond.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 21, 2013)

Curt, I was thinking of the child, and some of the grotesque creatures (scary), and the battle scenes (violent) – as for the father, I don't think one is ever too old for _LOTR_.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 21, 2013)

Also LOTR is long on description and has lots of episodes of tedium. Don't get me wrong, I love it, but not for the little kid mindset.

Recommended: Anything by Laura Ingalls Wilder, for both boys and girls.

I also enjoyed Little Women and Little Men (Alcott)

We liked the Little Britches series, but I did excise the occasional "D***" word in there. I guess cowboys in Colorado talked like that, but, I didn't think it was necessary to read aloud.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 27, 2013)

I am reading LOTR to my 6yr old, 3 yr old & 1yr old! We read the Hobbit in one week! My children & I love the Crown & Covenant Series by Douglas Bond (highly recommend it) as well as Betrayal (about Calvin) & the Thunder (about Knox). My daughter's favorite book is Christian Heroines just like you by MacKenzie (I bought through RHB) as well as Against the Tide (about Margaret Wilson). 

Bible Lessons for Juniors (vol. 1): Creation through Moses - Reformation Heritage Books
Bible Lessons for Juniors (vol. 2): Kings and Prophets - Reformation Heritage Books
Bible Lessons for Juniors (vol. 3): The Life of Christ - Reformation Heritage Books
Bible Lessons for Juniors (vol. 4): The Early Church - Reformation Heritage Books
I know these Bible Lessons can be used in homeschooling but they are great for reading as well! There are no pictures, each lesson/story is short (as in one to two pages), and my 6 yr old loves to listen to these.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pilgrims progress comes in all kinds of editions.


----------

